# Preservation of bands and tubes



## Topfmine (Nov 17, 2015)

Not sure of this has been mentioned about the preservation of bands and tube for storage. I collect WW 2 American radios and most parts are made of rubber like the ear phones and cable's, most of these parts can deteriorate if not stored properly, they either crack and crumble or turn soft and sticky. It's been said that preserving rubber it's best to coat with talcum powder (non purfumed) I know this works as most of the bits I buy that are made of rubber are preserved in a talc coating that was put on for storage over 70 years ago. I have also used silicone spray which is also good for preserving rubber. I was reading a forum about preserving dive equipment using silicone spray that was used going back to the 1960s and is still going strong. I thought it could be used on bands and tubes, the only trouble you may have is that it makes rubber more lubricant which could affect band tying as it would slip from its bounding. What do you guys think.


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Great topic...

If I'm not planning to use a quantity for awhile I vacuum-seal it and keep it in a cool, dark, and dry place.

Perhaps a member more knowledgeable than me can tell us if refrigeration would increase longevity in storage?


----------

